# Ibook : problème trakpad



## saturnin (24 Novembre 2005)

Salut à tous.

Je ne sais pas trop quel est le problème depuis hier mais parfois alors que je n'ai bien qu'un seul doigt sur le trackpad celui-ci se met en mode défilement.
Parfois aussi il se coince tout simplement.
Alors je sais pas trop quoi faire! 

Si jamais vous avez des conseils!


----------



## chroukin (24 Novembre 2005)

Quand tu as de l'humidité sur tes doigts ou que tu tapottes sans faire exprès ça peut arriver.


----------



## Scotch (24 Novembre 2005)

Salut,

Je confirme, j'ai le même probleme que Saturnin depuis deux jours. Doigts secs et propres, trackpad sec et propre, il déconne de plus en plus.... Je crains de devoir mettre mon ibook (il a à peine 3 mois) au SAV. C'est pourtant pas faute d'en prendre soin !


----------



## saturnin (24 Novembre 2005)

Bah je comprends pas du tout pourtant mes doigts sont propres et tout!


----------



## saturnin (29 Novembre 2005)

En fait je remarque avoir ce problème lorsque je branche mon ibook sur secteur.
Que pensez vous que je devrais faire?


----------



## saturnin (3 Décembre 2005)

Les amis je viens de remarquer qu'en fait le trackpad bloque lorsque l'ibook est relié sur secteur et que la batterie y est.
Lorsque j'enlève la batterie et que je relie celui-ci sur secteur le trackpad fonctionne bien.
Vous pensez que le problème pourrait provenir de la batterie?


----------



## landrih (25 Décembre 2005)

ibook G4 depuis 1 an
et j'ai ce probleme: le trackpad fonctionne bien, pluis il panique , ne repond plus pendant 2 secondes, repart...
tant pis j'utilise la souris, mais ca fait un an que ca dure, et n'habitant pas en france ou je l'ai acheté je ne peux le ramener...
petit probleme, mais ennervant parfois!!!!


----------



## tinibook (26 Décembre 2005)

De quand date ton iBook? A-t'il la fonction de défilement intégérée ou pas...


----------



## saturnin (26 Décembre 2005)

Mon ibook date de septembre 2005 et il a effectivement le défilement intégré.


----------



## Edunn (26 Décembre 2005)

saturnin a dit:
			
		

> Mon ibook date de septembre 2005 et il a effectivement le défilement intégré.



Le miens aussi est un iBook G4 revD d'août. J'ai jamais rencontré de problème de pad, pourtant je l'utilise constamment, même avec la sourie, et pas avec des mains tout le temps propres. Je pense que le problème de saturnin ne vient pas du défilement intégré. C'est un cas isolé.


----------



## Scotch (30 Décembre 2005)

Salut,
Pour ma part, mon ibook date d'aout 2005, donc le trackpad a la fonction defilement. Mais sur le mien, le trackpad peux bloquer des fois pendant une trentaine de secondes voire plus !!! n'ayant pas de souris, c'est tres tres tres enervant....
Je l'utilise la plupart des fois sur secteur. Il faudrait que j'essaye sur batterie pour voir.
Je precise quand meme, je ne pense pas etre une brute, ni avoir les doigts secs


----------



## richard-deux (6 Janvier 2006)

Hier j'ai reçu mon tout nouvel iBook 12" et j'ai le même problème avec le déplacement du curseur avec le trackpad.

C'est en lisant ce post que j'ai découvert que lorsque mon ibook est en charge, j'ai ce problème.
Lorsque je l'utilise qu'avec sa batterie, je n'ai pas de blocage (gel du curseur).

Mon ibook est neuf, que me conseillez-vous?  

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## saturnin (11 Janvier 2006)

Ecoute ça m'embete un peu de parler si vite, mais si toi aussi tu pouvais confirmer ou infirmer...
Depuis que j'ai installé la mise à jour 10.4.4. cela semble fonctionner normalement.
Mais bon peut etre un hasard et cela va reprendre je n'en sais rien.
Dis moi ce qu'il en est de ton coté.


----------



## richard-deux (12 Janvier 2006)

J'utilise une souris car ce problème était vraiment embêtant. :rateau: 
Je vais réutiliser le trakpad et je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## fentuz (12 Janvier 2006)

Je sais que sur mon Sony, ca faisait pareil... C'etait parce que j'exercais une pression continue en surfant... Ou le pointeur bougait tout seul... Il semble qu'un exces de pression bloque momentanement les pads et lorsque gauge de pression redevient normale (30 a 60secondes) tout va bien....

Maintenant je touche du bois pour pas avoir ca... j'ai deja assez avec la coque grise qui bouge...


----------



## richard-deux (13 Janvier 2006)

A savoir si c'est la mise à jour de Tiger ou une meilleure façon (habitude) d'utiliser de trakpad mais je n'ai plus aucun problème.  

Pour ma part, je penche pour la seconde solution. :rose:


----------



## lamidenis (13 Janvier 2006)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> A savoir si c'est la mise à jour de Tiger ou une meilleure façon (habitude) d'utiliser de trakpad mais je n'ai plus aucun problème.
> 
> Pour ma part, je penche pour la seconde solution. :rose:



Y a-t-il des "trucs et astuces" pour bien utiliser ce trackpad ? 
Tous les conseils sont les bienvenus...


----------



## saturnin (13 Janvier 2006)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> A savoir si c'est la mise à jour de Tiger ou une meilleure façon (habitude) d'utiliser de trakpad mais je n'ai plus aucun problème.
> 
> Pour ma part, je penche pour la seconde solution. :rose:



Et cette façon est laquelle?


----------



## JacquesBe (14 Janvier 2006)

Salut tous,
J'ai eu récemment de gros problème de trackpad.
Je ne vous les raconterai pas..., ils ont d'ailleurs été mis sur ce forum mais... 

Par contre ce que je jous suggère est plus long à écrire qu'à faire!!! mais ça peut marcher!

1) Eteindre l'ibook et retirer le clavier (vérifier que le clavier n'est pas vérouillé (vis entre F5 et F6)).
2) Dégager la carte Airport si présente et dévisser les 2 petites visses qui fixent une plaque qui recouvrent les RAM.
3)Cette plaque enlevée, vous verrez un cable plat brun clair tournant à gauche branché sur un connecteur.
4)Avec l'ongle de l'index gauche de la main gauche, levez le connecteur marqué d'une flêche.
(Pour les gauchers, faudrait tourner l'ordi de 180°... et utiliser l'index droit... bref).
5)Retirez le cable plat, remettez-le, clipzez le connecteur.
6)Fermez l'ensemble, redémarrez.
7)Si ça marche, vous buvez un verre, une tasse ou un baril à ma santé et mentionnez le succès sur le forum... OK?

Non point pour ma gloire mais pour rendre service aux prochains emmerdés?

A+
J.


----------



## richard-deux (15 Janvier 2006)

saturnin a dit:
			
		

> Et cette façon est laquelle?



Une habitude à prendre. :mouais: 

J'ai remarqué que j'utilise mieux le trakpad et que mon ibook est sur le secteur, quand celui-ci est posé sur mes genoux.  

Lorsque mon ibook est sur mon bureau, j'ai encore ce problème de curseur qui se fige.

Donc j'en ai déduit que c'était la position de mes mains qui provoquait ce problème. 

La prochaine étape, utiliser le trakpad quand l'ordinateur est au dessus de l'armoire, sur le sol.... 

En fait, je ne sais pas vraiment si c'est une mauvaise habitude mais ce qui est sûr c'est toujours lorsque mon ibook est sur le secteur. :hein: 

Nous voilà pas plus avancé. :rose:


----------



## saturnin (15 Janvier 2006)

JacquesBe a dit:
			
		

> Salut tous,
> J'ai eu récemment de gros problème de trackpad.
> Je ne vous les raconterai pas..., ils ont d'ailleurs été mis sur ce forum mais...
> 
> ...



Ouh mais ça m'a l'air bien compliqué tout ça non


----------



## lamidenis (16 Janvier 2006)

saturnin a dit:
			
		

> Ouh mais ça m'a l'air bien compliqué tout ça non



Oui ça fait peur...
Plutôt la solution de la dernière chance ou un truc comme ça


----------



## Scotch (17 Janvier 2006)

Salut,

je viens de poster dans un autre topic a propos de la défaillance de la carte mere de mon Ibook qui viens de lacher. D'apres le "technicien apple" que j'ai appelé, le probleme du trackpad serait probablement du à une défaillance de carte mère...


----------



## trevise (18 Janvier 2006)

Oulala... quel modèle d'Ibook as-tu ? 

ça me fait peur tout ça.


----------



## trevise (18 Janvier 2006)

de plus en plus peur...

http://www.the-set.com/ibook-dilemma/first-post


----------



## Scotch (18 Janvier 2006)

trevise a dit:
			
		

> Oulala... quel modèle d'Ibook as-tu ?
> 
> ça me fait peur tout ça.


 
Ibook 14", 512 Ram, 60 Go, acheté le 8 Aout 2005 neuf.
Je peux me tromper, mais je le sentiment que ce foutu probleme de trackpad que pas mal de personnes ont vient de la carte mère...


----------



## Ben74 (19 Janvier 2006)

j'ai acheté tout récemment un ibook,qui m'a été livré avec une carte mere deffectueuse,ils me l'ont changé en SAV...mais au telephone apple était incapable de fournir une explication sur les dysfonctionnements rencontrés,ils m'ont juste renvoyé sur des centres de maintenance agrée...qui eux m'ont annoncé le déces de ma carte mere toute neuve.la fabrication de cet ibook date de juin 05,il semblerait que cela soit toute une série qui soit HS.a bon entendeur


----------



## trevise (21 Janvier 2006)

RIP Ibook... (garantie expirée)


----------



## richard-deux (22 Janvier 2006)

saturnin a dit:
			
		

> Ecoute ça m'embete un peu de parler si vite, mais si toi aussi tu pouvais confirmer ou infirmer...
> Depuis que j'ai installé la mise à jour 10.4.4. cela semble fonctionner normalement.
> Mais bon peut etre un hasard et cela va reprendre je n'en sais rien.
> Dis moi ce qu'il en est de ton coté.



Il est vrai que je n'ai plus de problème avec le trakpad depuis la mise à jour.
Après plusieurs heures à utiliser mon iBook, le curseur de la souris ne se bloque plus.

Comme tu le dis, hasard ou pas, je ne saurais répondre. :rateau: 

Sinon, as-tu encore des problèmes?


----------



## saturnin (22 Janvier 2006)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Il est vrai que je n'ai plus de problème avec le trakpad depuis la mise à jour.
> Après plusieurs heures à utiliser mon iBook, le curseur de la souris ne se bloque plus.
> 
> Comme tu le dis, hasard ou pas, je ne saurais répondre. :rateau:
> ...



Bah ça bloque beaucoup moins depuis mais cela m'est arrivé.
Enfin pour mon utilisation ça n'est pas genant.
Par contre je vais éventuellement voir de le renvoyer, en esperant que lorsqu'il arrive la trackpad ne marchera pas et que l'on ne me fera pas la réflexion "oh mais tout marche très bien".
Mais bon pas pour l'instant.
Le seul truc qui m'embete en fait c'est que je ne pourrais le revendre avec ce vice.


----------



## darkbeno (9 Mars 2006)

Mon trackpad ne se bloque pas de facon intempestive comme pour certain a ce que je vois, mais néanmoins il se bloque au sortir d'une veille. En fait a chaque fois que je sors mon iBook de veille, il faut a peu pres 30 secondes au trackpad pour se reveiller. C'est pas tres tres grave mais voila bien 2 mois que ca le fait, ca commence a etre gonflant. Sinon, mon ordi est tout le temps branché sur le secteur, batterie enlevée, je vais faire des essais avec batterie pour voir.


----------



## kisco (25 Août 2006)

dépoussierage d'un vieux post...

J'ai apparemment les memes problemes que vous sur mon trackpad depuis peut-etre 1-2 mois.
Mon iBook a maintenant 13 mois 

Le probleme, c'est le trackpad qui passe automatiquement en mode defilement, alors que je n'utilise qu'un doigt, et il faut 5-10 secondes d'enervement pour qu'il revienne normal.

Je vais tester pour voir si cela se passe aussi en n'utilisant que l'alimentation sans batterie, et je reviendrai


----------

